# اهم المصطلحات المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

*scope*​*مجال*


*system*​*منظومة*


*absorption*​*امتصاص*


*active system*​*منظومة فعاله*


*cascade*​*تعاقبي*


*reabsorbed*​*أعاده الامتصاص*


*administrative authority*​*سلطة إدارية*


*standard air*​*هواء قياسي*


*equipment appliances*​معدات

*air conditioning*​تكييف الهواء


*air treatments*​معالجة الهواء


*requirements*​متطلبات


*process*​عملية


*heat exchangers*​*مبادلات حرارية*


*blowers*​نفاخات


*filters*​مرشحات


*supply air*​هواء التغذية


*return air*​هواء الراجع


*exhaust air*​هواء العادم(المطرود)


*apparatus*​أجهزة


*air duct*​مجرى هواء


*conduit*​مسلك


*passageway*​ممر


*plenum*​مجمع هواء


*conveying air*​هواء ناقل


*materials*​خامات - مواد


*class*​رتبه


*connectors*​وصلات


*spray system*​منظومة رش


*humidifying*​ترطيب


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

*alteration*​تعديل

*heating system*​منظومة التسخين


ventilating system​منظومة التهوية


refrigeration system​منظومة التبريد


approved​اعتماد

*authority*​سلطة

*official*​مسئول مختص


*jurisdiction*​صلاحية شرعية أو قانونية


*boiler*​مرجل


*vessel*​وعاء 


*steam*​بخار ماء


*hot water*​ماء ساخن


*heat*​حرارة


*capacity*
سعة ​

nominalcapacity,​سعة اسمية

*steam boilers*​مراجل بخارية


*pressure*​ضغط


*buildings*​مبانى


*structures*​منشآت


*brazed joint*​وصلة لحام بسبيكة نحاسية


*gastight joint *​وصلة حابكة للغاز



operating conditions​ظروف التشغيل


intermittent forced firing​حريق قسرى متقطع


combination smoke and fire damper​مخمد حريق ودخان

*resist*​يقاوم


*passage*​ممر


*fire*​حريق 


*smoke*​دخان


*combustion*​احتراق 


*rapid oxidation*​أكسدة سريعة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

*dehumidifying*​إزالة الرطوبة

*combustion chamber*​غرفة احتراق

*space*​حيز

*compressor*​ضاغط

*machine*​مكنة

*accessories*​ملحقات

*compress*​يضغط

*refrigerant vapor*​بخار وسيط التبريد

*compressor unit*​وحدة الضاغط

*liquid receiver*​مستقبل السوائل

*condensate*​متكاثف

*separate*​يفصل

*reduction*​خفض

*condensate disposal system*​منظومة تصريف المتكاثف

*drip pan*​حوض تنقيط

*piping*​توصيله مواسير

*collection*​جمع

*discharge*​تصريف

*reliable*​يعول عليه

*suitable manner*​سلوك مناسب

*metal*​معدن

*parts*​أجزاء

*metallic*​معدنى

*alloy*​أشابه (سبيكة)


melting temperature ​
درجة حرارة الانصهار

*brine*​محلول ملحى

*transmission*​نقل

*state*​حالة

*flash point*​نقطة الوميض


approved manner​
طريقة معتمدة​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

*light*​ضوء

*quantity*​كمية

*volume*​حجم

*refrigeration*​تبريد


tons of refrigeration​
طن تبريدى

*heating capacity*​سعة التسخين

*evaporation rate*​معدل التبخير

*air handling*​مناولة الهواء

*chimney*​مدخنه

*enclosure*​محوى - مثوى

*residential*​منزلى


products of combustion​
نواتج الاحتراق​
combustion gases​
غازات الاحتراق

*flue outlet*​مخرج المدخنة

*assembly*​مجمع - تجميعه

*registers*​أجهزة التسجيل - مسجل

*grilles*​شبكات

*hoods*​براقع

*filter, air*​مرشح الهواء

*airborne solids*​جوامد محمولة بالهواء

*ventilating*​تهوية 

*fire damper*​مخمد حريق

*detection of heat*​استدلال على الحرارة

*closure*​اغلاق 

*interupt*​اعتراض

*migratory air flow*​تدفق الهواء

*restrict*​يقيد

*flame*​لهب

*furnace*​فرن

*self contained unit*​وحدة قائمة بذاتها


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

*burner*​حارق

*fuel*​وقود

*conveyance*​وسيلة النقل

*combustion*​احتراق

*heating system, central*​منظومة تدفئة مركزية 

*accessory apparatus*​أجهزة مساعدة

*high pressure*​ضغط عالى

*low pressure*​ضغط منخفض

*pressure vessel*​وعاء ضغط

*labeled*​مميز بعلامة 

*seal*​حابك

*label*​بطاقة

*cooling coils*​ملفات التبريد

*evaporator*​مبخر

*condenser*​مكثف


arrangement of pipe​
ترتيبة المواسير​
arrangement of tubing ​
ترتيبة الأنابيب​
vaporized refrigerant​
بخار وسيط التبريد

*liquefied*​مسال

*removal of heat*​إزالة الحرارة

*condensing unit*​وحدة التكثيف


power driven compressor​
ضاغط بمحرك​
furnished accessories​
ملحقات موردة

*confined space*​حيز محدود


direct vent appliances​
أجهزة تنفيس مباشرة​
leakage​
تسريب ​
outside atmosphere​
هواء خارجى

*duct coverings*​أغطية مجارى الهواء

*adhesive*​لاصق

*insulation*​عزل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

*electric energy*​طاقة كهربية

*heat exchanger*​مبادل حرارى

*transfer*​انتقال

*medium*​وسيط

*duct system*​منظومة مجارى الهواء

*duct fittings*​تركيبات المجرى

*damper*​*مخمد *


*air handling equipment accessories*​ملحقات معدات مناولة الهواء

*symbol*​رمز

*identifying mark*​علامة التعرف

*inspection agency*​وكالة تفتيش

*organization*​مؤسسة

*nationally recognized standards*​مرجعيات وطنية معتمدة

*panel heating*​تسخين لوحى

*radiant space heating*​تدفئة بالإشعاع

*heating element*​عنصر التسخين

*electrical resistance element*​عنصر مقاومة الكهرباء

*ceiling*​سقف

*air compartment *​حجيرة الهواء

*air distribution system*​منظومة توزيع الهواء

*portable cooling unit*​وحدة تبريد نقالى

*factory assembled*​مجمعة بالمصنع

*absorption unit *​وحدة تبريد بالامتصاص

*portable evaporator*​مبخر نقالى

*refrigerant*​وسيط التبريد

*depth*​عمق 

*thickness*​سمك

*width*​عرض

*pipes*​مواسير

*tubes*​أنابيب


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

*automatic*​أوتوماتى



*banding*​تحزيم



*volt*​فلط



*coating*​تغطية



*watt*​واط


*fan casing*​أغطية المراوح



*ampere*​أمبير



*duct plenum*​مجمع مجارى الهواء



*butterfly valve*​صمام خنق مفصلى



*duct lining*​بطانة مجارى الهواء



*louver*​مأخذ الهواء



*overflow*​فائظ



*nationally recognized testing laboratory *​معمل اختبار وطنى معتمد



*Louver*​مخرج هواء ذو شقوق



*Respiratio Coefficients *​معامل التنفيس


----------



## هانى فوزى (25 فبراير 2008)

الف الف الف شكر اخووووووووووووووى يسلموووووو والله يالغالى يسلموووو وتسلم عيونك مشكووووووور


----------



## عنتر2005 (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووور عزيزى


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (27 فبراير 2008)

_جزاكم الله خيرا جهد مشكور منا مأجور به عند الله باذنه تعالى_


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزى بسيونى تبريد


----------



## طلال شعبان (28 فبراير 2008)

عزيزى / ابراهيم
السلام عليكم 
مشكور ونامل منكم تزويدنا بمعلومات عن بديل غاز(( R 11)) و شكرا


----------



## عاشق العروبة (29 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم يا اخوانى


----------



## captain_70 (9 مارس 2008)

مرحبا. الجهود مشكورة، ولكن لو كانت المصطلحات على شكل ملف وورد او pdf، ولا اعرف اذا كان الاخ المهندس ابراهيم قشانة يسمح لي بان اعيد نشر مشاركته على شكل ملف ورد او pdf تحياتي ..


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

captain_70 قال:


> مرحبا. الجهود مشكورة، ولكن لو كانت المصطلحات على شكل ملف وورد او pdf، ولا اعرف اذا كان الاخ المهندس ابراهيم قشانة يسمح لي بان اعيد نشر مشاركته على شكل ملف ورد او pdf تحياتي ..


 
تفضل يا اخى الكريم فالمهم ان تعود الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

thanksssssssssssss for all


----------



## ظفر فؤاد حسن (23 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you , really usefull , we hope more from you.


----------



## يورك (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية وكتر من هدول


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بعض المصطلحات تحتاج اعادة صياغة ان كان لنا ان نشارككم الثواب


----------



## سمير شربك (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور استاذ ابراهيم


----------



## الفتي الليبي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأحسن الله اليك .
لو تتكرم تضع المصطلحات واسماء القطع التي تركب قبل وبعد الماكينات (pipe-duct)سواء الداخله أو الخارجه.
ولكم جزيل الشكريامهندس ابراهيم.
ابنكم الفتي الليبي.


----------



## eng.jsm (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مصطلحات مفيده لكل مهندس جزيت خيرا


----------



## بندق عشرى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هو ده اللى اتعودناه منك - الف الف شكرررررر


----------



## كابتن اكرم (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي العزيز الله يوفقك


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (14 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جهد مشكور منا مأجور به عند الله باذنه تعالى*​


----------



## اسامة اشرى (14 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسام محمد (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## ahmedalelfy (16 يناير 2011)

مشكوراخى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## nabe (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ومأجور إن شاء الله


----------



## abdelrahim (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (17 يناير 2011)

ممممممممممممممممممريسى


----------



## وائل البرعى (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع يا بشمهندس إبراهيم ولكن بعد إذنك أخذت هذه المصطلحات ووضعتها في جدول والجدول على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/91nzhG56/____.html


والرجاء الدعاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكما الله خيرا 
الجدول محتاج اعادة تنسيق و تصحيح بعض المصطلحات


----------



## اسامة اشرى (18 يناير 2011)

مجهود فعلا اكثر من ممتاز
الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## نور123 (18 يناير 2011)

والله مشكورين على المعلومات الهامة[]


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (19 يناير 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس


----------



## mount (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور اقل كلمة 
بل ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## عمران احمد (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مستريورك (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع شكرا مهندس ابراهيم ولك تحياتي


----------



## drmady (4 يناير 2013)

مشاء الله الموضوع مميز جدا وبارك فيك استاذنا الكبير الفاضل ،، ولي رجاء عندك لو امكن حضرتك ترفق ملف وورد او بى دى اف يحتوى على المصطلحات هيكون افضل حتى نتمكن من طباعتهم وحفظهم


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABKRENO (3 مايو 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير

و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منك المزيد*


----------



## ماجد الجنابي (15 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 يوليو 2013)

مجهود مشكور 
جزاكم الله خيرا بكل حرف و كل كلمة 
كل عام و أنتم بكامل الصحة


----------



## قاسم الكناني (19 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامةسمير (20 ديسمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------

